# Alternative to cows milk



## Stevebo (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi

Can anybody recommend an alternative to cows milk for my coffee.

Thanks


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Oatly Barista if you wanting to steam it.

John


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Oatly barista or Minor Figures oat (more neutral tasting but makes coffee taste more acidic)


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Yup, Oatly Barista, or the mild tasting Almond milk (not the original)


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Saw a hemp milk offered in a cafe yesterday. No idea what it steams or tastes like but could be another option.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> Saw a hemp milk offered in a cafe yesterday. No idea what it steams or tastes like but could be another option.


Were you in Amsterdam?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Syenitic said:


> Were you in Amsterdam?


Nope but Croydon smells similar at times depending on who's walking past. 

Looks like Ocado sell it.


----------



## SamUK (Apr 18, 2016)

There is also Lactofree milk if you're lactose intolerant. It's available in most supermarkets.

It's indistinguishable from normal milk when steaming it. I've been told you can tell the difference in taste when drinking it cold (but it's marginal).


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

I tried marks and spencer oat milk once and that seems to steam okay as well.


----------



## Stevebo (Apr 8, 2018)

I bought the Oatly Barista today, and well impressed !

Thanks


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

SamUK said:


> There is also Lactofree milk if you're lactose intolerant. It's available in most supermarkets.
> 
> It's indistinguishable from normal milk when steaming it. I've been told you can tell the difference in taste when drinking it cold (but it's marginal).


I cant tell the difference for the life of me (Girlfriend is lactose intolerant) - and I would consider myself fairly picky with minor taste differences (like when it comes to water or sweeteners instead of sugar etc)


----------



## SamUK (Apr 18, 2016)

Dylan said:


> I cant tell the difference for the life of me (Girlfriend is lactose intolerant) - and I would consider myself fairly picky with minor taste differences (like when it comes to water or sweeteners instead of sugar etc)


Interesting... my wife and daughter can tell. I wonder if it's more to do with the type of cow (or some other factor that affects the taste of milk) than the extra processing that the Lactofree stuff gets.

It would be really nice (for me) if some of the coffee shops in Bath started offering it, as it's much nicer than the non-diary milks. It also keeps for ages too.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

SamUK said:


> Interesting... my wife and daughter can tell. I wonder if it's more to do with the type of cow (or some other factor that affects the taste of milk) than the extra processing that the Lactofree stuff gets.
> 
> It would be really nice (for me) if some of the coffee shops in Bath started offering it, as it's much nicer than the non-diary milks. It also keeps for ages too.


There must be one in Bath who does. There are bloomin' loads of coffee shops here.


----------



## Shodjoe (Apr 25, 2018)

Almond milk,but don't expect art


----------



## LondonGuy (Apr 29, 2018)

SamUK said:


> Interesting... my wife and daughter can tell. I wonder if it's more to do with the type of cow (or some other factor that affects the taste of milk) than the extra processing that the Lactofree stuff gets.
> 
> It would be really nice (for me) if some of the coffee shops in Bath started offering it, as it's much nicer than the non-diary milks. It also keeps for ages too.


I have to say I can tell and I don't like it.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Dog's milk. Nothing wrong with dog's milk. Full of goodness, full of vitamins, full of marrowbone jelly. Lasts longer than any other milk, dog's milk.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

... I'd give dog eggs a wide berth though!

I've tried the lactofree milk. Steams and tastes just like normal. All they do AFAIK is add some lactase (enzyme) to break down the lactose (milk sugars) for those whose bodies won't do it.

If it must be non- dairy rather than just lactose free, I've also had a play with the (grey pack) Oatly Barista which seems pretty good, although it doesn't really taste like milk (but less intrusive than almond, which I can drink neat or on cereal but not in coffee).

_______

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## pwrlara1990 (Jun 13, 2018)

almond or goats milk as a substitute would be good as well! am lactose intollerent so i replace the normal milk with almond milk. tastes pretty much the same! haha


----------

